# Scifieric's 2019 USS Enterprise



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

It's been a long while since I've posted here, although I have been prowling around many vary interesting posts.


I did a tutorial series on how to build a version of the USS Enterprise from the original series using Blender 3D. This was the end result of that series, plus a challenge from Adam "Mojo" Lebowitz.










I made a few other images, but I'll include just one or two more.








And last one for now.








Unfortunately, I lost the model in a hard drive crash, so I'm building a new one.


Thanks for looking in!


Eric


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back! Post up some more of what you have and those to come when you can! :cheers2:


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome back! Post up some more of what you have and those to come when you can! :cheers2:


 Thank you! I absolutely shall.


To replace that lost model, I am making a series of models of the various phases of the Enterprise. I'm starting with the first pilot. I'm ready for texturing, so here is my first experiment with the bridge.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

scifieric said:


> I did a tutorial series on how to build a version of the USS Enterprise from the original series using Blender 3D. This was the end result of that series, plus a challenge from Adam "Mojo" Lebowitz.


Do you have a link to the tutorial?


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

James Henderson said:


> Do you have a link to the tutorial?


 Of course! However, you will need a good deal of time to follow this to the end.


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjYhPbfkR7_2P9g0HJoQfsGYhSWZyNPwC


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

James Henderson said:


> Awesome! Thanks!


I hope you find it helpful!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

I was feeling kind of down today. Slept a large part of the day away. I am still recovering from a cold, so that's probably the reason. That, and I've been thinking about my departed pets. So, I did something that always brings me some happiness. This shot from near the end of the original Star Trek series episode "Metamorphosis" is one of my favorites. I keep trying to make my Blender 3D model look more like the original.

I found that my animation for my warp lights is gone in this scene, so they are all lit.

I've got to finish my latest project. I want to get my model looking more like the original.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your pets. :angelsad2:

PSA: I was watching Good Eats - the Myths Smashers episode and they mentioned non-stick cookware heated to high temperatures - without food in them - will emit fumes that cause flu like symptoms in humans that may last 2 to 3 days and will kill pet birds. It only takes about 4 minutes to reach that temperature range so you might want to (maybe) review your cooking habits if you tend to pre heat your pans/cookware.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of your pets. :angelsad2:
> 
> PSA: I was watching Good Eats - the Myths Smashers episode and they mentioned non-stick cookware heated to high temperatures - without food in them - will emit fumes that cause flu like symptoms in humans that may last 2 to 3 days and will kill pet birds. It only takes about 4 minutes to reach that temperature range so you might want to (maybe) review your cooking habits if you tend to pre heat your pans/cookware.


Thank you, and excellent PSA.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Got motivated to do a little work on my new model. Getting there. Need to change the "upper" row of windows on the lower saucer.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Even replicating the "lit" windows like on the original. They were drawn on.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Here are some small bits of progress. It's not much, but at least it's not nothing. (Grammarians would go NUTS with that last sentence!)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful work! :thumbsup:


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, PerfesserCoffee!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

A small amount of progress.

Made some changes to my temporary textures and added more of the windows and ports. The spires on the warp domes are now gold. The "glass" textures no longer makes those fireflies. It's a mix of transparent and metal.

The angles I selected where based off of pictures taken by the original effects crew when they got the 11 foot model, and an image from the second pilot. I should get to the banners today on the Engineering Hull and perhaps the warp engines. Then I hope I can start to texture.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> Looking good! :thumbsup:


Thank you, Fozzie!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Here's a quick test of two items:

1) The placement of the pennants on the side of the ship.
2) A new (and faster) method for me to put my credits on images.










I'm fairly happy!

Open to suggestions.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

No sugestions, but I have a follow up question. In post 12 you mentioned 'lit' windows. Is that still to come? In all the images that have followed, I can only see blacked out window openings and a couple of outlined openings that look to be the same color as the hull panels. :cheers2:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice... just as good as any physical build I've seen so far.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> No sugestions, but I have a follow up question. In post 12 you mentioned 'lit' windows. Is that still to come? In all the images that have followed, I can only see blacked out window openings and a couple of outlined openings that look to be the same color as the hull panels. :cheers2:


 The outlined windows were that to which I was referring.











I have better images, but this will do for a quick note (above). There are four windows on the saucer section directly facing the camera. The inner two are dark. The outer two are outlines. There was exactly zero lighting on the original pilot USS Enterprise. Go figure. Datin delivered the model late into filming and most of it was filmed with the three foot model! All except the shot of the Enterprise entering the frame, and then we swing up and over the saucer to zoom into the bridge. That was the 11 foot model.


My goals have always been to duplicate the original models as best as I can. That being said, EVERYONE make some changes. I do not feel pressed to duplicate the port side's lack of detail. If you were to build a model for filming today, no matter how small, you could certainly create multiple access sites on a model in different locations so that you could hold any model on the side opposite from the camera and still be able to connect it for lighting and such. Back then, they drilled holes in the model and ran in cables.


The port side "arm" at the front of the Engineering section wasn't even BUILT on the 11 foot model!


In any case, I can always take this model and light it up, if I feel the need. But to really duplicate the sequences from The Cage (later renamed The Menagerie, then changed BACK to The Cage when the decided to use the original pilot as fodder for a two part episode) I want an "unlit" model.


Does that explain it a little better?


For contrast, here is what CBS did when they tried to replicate the model. It just doesn't look like the original.


CBS version:









And if you'll forgive the pun, the real McCoy.











Thank you for the question!




whiskeyrat said:


> Very nice... just as good as any physical build I've seen so far.


Thank you! Thank you very much!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Now it makes sense as a 100% accurate build. :thumbsup:


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Now it makes sense as a 100% accurate build. :thumbsup:


Thank you very much!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Different material settings, different materials, different render settings ... and some of the registries and pennants.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

I did something to the side image for fun last night. Same image with some desaturation, higher contrast, and simulated film grain.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

It feels like a lot of work for only a little progress.

I do think I have pretty close to the final settings for my textures. The bridge is textured, all the rest are materials.










Ignore the neck, I'm still adjusting the colors and material settings. I'll have more control over the final result when I actually texture the thing. This shot is to imitate one of the publicity shots of the 11 foot model of the Enterprise after it was delivered by Datin's team. I'm starting to get fairly happy with it.










And another homage to yet another first pilot 11 foot Enterprise publicity shot. Not quite there, but getting closer.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Also, wanted to have some fun. Not the right version of the Enterprise, not the right font, and the wrong screen ratio, but still fun (for me)!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Getting there.


















































I still have to work on the Impulse Engines (obviously), the markings on the upper saucer, markings and lights on the back of the lower saucer, the signs on the bottom of the Engineering hull, and I think I still need to include the markings on the bottom of the Warp Engines, but I'll have to research that to be sure.

Thanks for looking in!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

I KNEW there was something wrong when I was posting the last set of images. I was simply too tired last night and didn't notice the incorrect yellow marking on the rear of the BC deck. Sorry.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

I know I'm not there yet, but getting closer by the hour! The signage is done, except for the numbers on the port side. That should be easy enough.

I still have to work on the Impulse Engines and the "lights" in back of the shuttle bay. But all the rest of the markings are done.

This is an imitation of the only shot done with the 11 foot model of the Enterprise in the first pilot that was reused in so many episodes, including the second pilot, The Corbomite Maneuver, Charlie X, and others. I haven't set the lighting, nor is anything other than the bridge textured yet, but this helps give me an idea if I'm on the right track. I think so.










Thanks for looking in!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

I'm tired and I'm going to get some sleep. Later today, I'll duplicate the markings on the port side. I'll also thin those rear end-cap warp details. I think they are too wide.

Forgive the render from the aft port side. The only times we ever saw something even close to this angle were:

1) The three foot model at the end of The Cage.
2) The shot of the Enterprise as it fired on Lazarus' ship at the end of The Alternative Factor.

After I take care of those two minor details, I'll get started on the texturing.


























Thanks for looking in and good night!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is really starting to come together. It looks better and better in each series of shots. Looks to be a real beauty when you're done. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

*Finished Modeling*



Fozzie said:


> This is really starting to come together. It looks better and better in each series of shots. Looks to be a real beauty when you're done. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


 Thank you, Fozzie!


Modeling is done.

Now to move on to texturing.


































































All done in Blender 3D.

Thank you for looking in!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I _never_ really cared for the pilot version... until now. You're making her look just great. Late nights are paying off bigtime.
Also, I absolutely _love_ that shot of her from the end of "Alternative Factor" from the port-side aft. It's such a rare sight, and it really is one of her best angles. Although IIRC the camera angle was a bit lower?

WOW!! just saw your latest update as I posted this!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

whiskeyrat said:


> I _never_ really cared for the pilot version... until now. You're making her look just great. Late nights are paying off bigtime.
> Also, I absolutely _love_ that shot her from the end of "Alternative Factor" from the port-side aft. It's such a rare sight, and it really is one of her best angles. Although IIRC the camera angle was a bit lower?
> 
> WOW!! just saw your latest update as I posted this!


 Thank you, whiskeyrat!


You are correct about the shot. Mine is only ... similar. It is much closer to the shot from the end of The Cage.


I appreciate your looking in and your encouraging words!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Did a little texturing on the Navigational Deflector / Main Sensor Dish (big dish in front of the Engineering hull) tonight. Last night I came up with my own version of a "glass" shader. It is being used on the bridge dome (upper planetary array), the lower saucer dome (lower planetary array), and the "lit" dome above the shuttle bay. Some may not be aware that the first pilot for Star Trek (The Cage) had no internal lighting at all for the models!

Some people who are paying attention have pointed out some things that I had on this model that technically didn't appear until later. I think I got most of them, but there may be more. If you spot something "wrong", please point it out to me.

I hope to accomplish a little more day-by-day.

Let me know what you think.


















































All done in Blender 3D.

Thank you for looking in!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Working on texturing a little. Neck and upper saucer.


















All done in Blender 3D.

Thank you for looking in!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job from the build to the photography. I've enjoyed the ride - Thanks!!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

scooke123 said:


> Great job from the build to the photography. I've enjoyed the ride - Thanks!!


Wow, thank you!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

I keep showing you guys the same angles but with minor changes. Sorry about that. Bridge, BC Deck, saucer section (top and bottom) and Engineering hull are all textured. The neck is a material because I'm still not exactly sure what I want to do with it.

Changes to render settings, gamma and exposure.

But still, progress.










































All done in Blender 3D.

Thank you for looking in!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Someone on another forum said that the model looked like it had been lifted from the original series but without the stars. So, I just couldn't help but have some fun.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

All right, I'm calling this one done. I may tweak some textures and/or materials at a later date, but I feel that this is fairly representative of the original pilot Enterprise.










































































































All done in Blender 3D.

Thank you for looking in!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Simply gorgeous.

Looking at the underside of the saucer, the profile leading to the bottom sensor array looks more like the old AMT 18” model than the actual 11’ studio miniature - am I seeing things?


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

RossW said:


> Simply gorgeous.
> 
> Looking at the underside of the saucer, the profile leading to the bottom sensor array looks more like the old AMT 18” model than the actual 11’ studio miniature - am I seeing things?


Thank you!

You'll have to tell me. After working on these for a while, I lose all perspective, so to speak.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

A little fun, including a tip of the hat to the first time we were supposed to see the USS Enterprise.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

There was a shot similar to this in the opening credits of The Cage, but it was shot with the three foot model. This is to see what it might have looked like with the 11 foot model. All done in Blender 3D, of course.










Thanks for looking in!


----------

